# Found Bird in Macon, Ga



## ponderosa777 (Mar 2, 2005)

Bird found in Macon, Ga in Feb, 2005. Band: WGS 2001 770. 
Could not find band listing on AU site.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hello ponderosa,

we have some members who are very good in looking up band numbers.
Sorry, I can't help you with this.
Please, hang in there and someone will be shortly with you, to help you out.
Thank you so much for helping this poor guy.
For now, please make sure the bird is warm, and has food and water.

Reti


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Band Number*

Yes "777",

Thankyou for your help and concern. Taking the effort to try to find this bird's owner, already speaks volumes concerning your charactor.

I am not a band expert, but are you sure, there are no other letters such as IF, or NPA on the band ? The WGS most likely identifies the club, that the owner belongs to, the 2001 was the year the bird was born, and the 770 is the bird's ID for that club.

Normally the club will be affilated with a national pigeon registry such as American Racing Pigeon Union "AU", or International Federation of homing pigeons "IF, or a show organization National Pigeon Association "NPA". 

Hopefully we will get a band expert on here shortly. Thank you again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is an AU club with the code of WGS .. here's the contact information:

Club Name : WINGS RPC 
Club Code : WGS 
President's Name : BURKE HILLS 
City : SALT LAKE CITY 
State : UT 
Phone No. : 801-277-1966 
Email Address : [email protected] 

Since this is a Utah club and the bird was found in Georgia, the Utah contact is just a starting place as the bird may have been sold or otherwise transferred to someone in Georgia. If there definitely is not an "AU" on the band, then the above noted contact information is probably worthless, but it's worth a try to call or e-mail and see what happens.

Please keep us posted, Ponderosa.

Terry


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

hi my name is chris and i will take the bird in if you will send it to me


----------

